# Berried shrimp with fungus on belly



## BBXB (Oct 7, 2012)

Just wondering if anyone has experienced something like this or can point me into the right direction.

I have a blue diamond that was berried, but I just noticed that the egg or belly area has this white moldy thing growing from it. Is this some type of fungus? Sorry had no camera on had at the moment and she went into hiding. 

Is this something i should be concerned about or common? Should I isolate this shrimp?


----------



## Shrimp Daddy (Mar 30, 2013)

It's probably too late. Do you have mildew in your tank?


----------



## BBXB (Oct 7, 2012)

No mildew from what I know. Lots of algae though. 

Should I remove this specific shrimp or is she going to just drop her eggs and everything back to normal? Or is this something I need to be concerned about contaminating the water and affecting other shrimps?


----------

